# Anyone work for Total here?



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

An oil and gas company?


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

never heard of it!


----------



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,,

I am in Flow Assurance , same Oil and gas feild.. But not Total. I am working for MSI Kenny, part of Wood Groups..

With Regards,
Sathyan


----------

